
IPv6 Breaks 30% - AndrewDucker
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#30
======
AndrewDucker
It's definitely slowed down, it took just over 14 months to go from 25% to
30%. At that rate it's going to take over a decade to reach 100%.

Or it might continue to slow down, and we'll be stuck in a world of carrier
grade NATs.

Or at some point we might hit a tipping point where it's assumed, and the rest
of the ISPs will finally have a solid reason to get on with their roll-out.

